

Distributed web systems with Consul, Diplomat, Envoy and HAProxy - s0l1dsnak3123
http://johnhamelink.com/distributed-web-systems-with-consul-haproxy-and-envoy.html

======
s0l1dsnak3123
Hi, OP here - let me know what you think of my setup (and my writing style!)

